# "If only Chads and Stacies reproduce then there would not be disparities"



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 19, 2020)

Shut the fuck up you low iq autists, you clearly don't know how evolution works.
If everyone becomes good looking then nobody is good looking, just like if everyone can run on two legs then nobody has an advantage no more, even if back in the days the ones who could stand on two legs were seen as superior.
If everyone becomes gl then the FACE will stop matter and women would start judge on other dimorphic charateristics like height, dick size, muscle mass ecc...and we would still have incels because creating hierarchies is part of every fucking animal nature and evolution ensures that only the best in that particular environment will reproduce.
Women will never be as polygamous as men, even if everyone is Chad, because it's against their nature, and their job is to ensure that the species will evolve by carefully selecting who to breed with.


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Sep 19, 2020)

Bullshit. how the fuck do you know that? Did you tested it no? The room with full of chads an girls. The girls will like everyone in room. They will not try to look for who has a third dick or something.


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 19, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Shut the fuck up you low iq autists, you clearly don't know how evolution works.
> If everyone becomes good looking then nobody is good looking, just like if everyone can run on two legs then nobody has an advantage no more, even if back in the days the ones who could stand on two legs were seen as superior.
> If everyone becomes gl then the FACE will stop matter and women would start judge on other dimorphic charateristics like height, dick size, muscle mass ecc...and we would still have incels because creating hierarchies is part of every fucking animal nature and evolution ensures that only the best in that particular environment will reproduce.
> Women will never be as polygamous as men, even if everyone is Chad, because it's against their nature, and their job is to ensure that the species will evolve by carefully selecting who to breed with.


I dont mind dimorphic choosing :}


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 19, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> Bullshit. how the fuck do you know that? Did you tested it no? The room with full of chads an girls. The girls will like everyone in room. They will not try to look for who has a third dick or something.


Are you retarded? Isnt obvious? Women want the biggest strongest best looking males, its just like height, back in the days when the average was like 5'3 the women worshipped the 5'7 guys, now the average is 5'10 they demand 6ft + if average becomes 6'3 then they will go after the 6'7 guys and that to infinity... average is irrelevant, they are always going to chase guys above average no matter what the average is, incels are always going to exist


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 19, 2020)

Gallons


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 19, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Are you retarded? Isnt obvious? Women want the biggest strongest best looking males, its just like height, back in the days when the average was like 5'3 the women worshipped the 5'7 guys, now the average is 5'10 they demand 6ft + if average becomes 6'3 then they will go after the 6'7 guys and that to infinity... average is irrelevant, they are always going to chase guys above average no matter what the average is, incels are always going to exist



Exactly, height, dick size, face attractiveness = all relative, none of it can be objective.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 19, 2020)

If the average guy was a 6'9 chad then 6'4 chads would be incels


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 19, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> Bullshit. how the fuck do you know that? Did you tested it no? The room with full of chads an girls. The girls will like everyone in room. They will not try to look for who has a third dick or something.


Cope more nigga, they would all choose the Chaddest of the Chads.


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Sep 19, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> Bullshit. how the fuck do you know that? Did you tested it no? The room with full of chads an girls. The girls will like everyone in room. They will not try to look for who has a third dick or something.


There's studies on this. If a woman is alone with a man she's likely to rate him as more attractive and intelligent as opposed to a crowded room. They'll always want the very best. It's their nature.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 19, 2020)

The fuck chad in their 20s and reproduce with cuck betabuxxeers in older age,they are not enough chads for every foid.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Sep 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 19, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> View attachment 679122
> 
> View attachment 679125
> 
> View attachment 679127


----------



## Euclidd (Sep 19, 2020)

girls dont judge whether they get wet or not based on someone's looks relative to someone else's. they spend 0.3 seconds looking at you and take you at face value. it is your absolute measurement that counts for the most part. in a society where everyone is chad, everyone would just have a lot more sex, or sex would become devalued since it is so easy to get


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks Connor, very cool!


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 19, 2020)

Euclidd said:


> girls dont judge whether they get wet or not based on someone's looks relative to someone else's. they spend 0.3 seconds looking at you and take you at face value. it is your absolute measurement that counts for the most part. in a society where everyone is chad, everyone would just have a lot more sex, or sex would become devalued since it is so easy to get


This line of reasoning is flawed, your brain would be used to see 9 PSL people every day and would just become pickier, I give you an example, if you show a 90 years old PS1 graphics he would think it's the best and it's very realistic, and probably you thought that too when you were a kid, but once you got used to it you started to want more, so PS2 was created, then PS3, then PS4.
Your brain would do the same with people, would get so used to them looking good that it would stop producing any effect on it and you would start to look at other charateristics to find out who you like and who not.


----------



## Euclidd (Sep 19, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> This line of reasoning is flawed, your brain would be used to see 9 PSL people every day and would just become pickier, I give you an example, if you show a 90 years old PS1 graphics he would think it's the best and it's very realistic, and probably you thought that too when you were a kid, but once you got used to it you started to want more, so PS2 was created, then PS3, then PS4.
> Your brain would do the same with people, would get so used to them looking good that it would stop producing any effect on it and you would start to look at other charateristics to find out who you like and who not.


right, but i remember a study that showed newborn babies can tell attractive faces from unattractive ones, so i think attraction is pretty genetic. our gene pool won't change because of modern medicine, so why would their perception change?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 19, 2020)

Euclidd said:


> right, but i remember a study that showed newborn babies can tell attractive faces from unattractive ones, so i think attraction is pretty genetic. our gene pool won't change because of modern medicine, so why would their perception change?


Because for that experiment there were used ugly people vs gl people. Now, do the experiment with only gl people and I'm pretty sure all the newborns would look just at the most gl of them.


----------



## TITUS (Sep 19, 2020)

Also genetic recombination will produce subhumans here and there all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 19, 2020)

Humans have devolved.

That’s what happens when the best genes stop being selected for, and everyone gets to reproduce. The species degenerates.

Society as we know stopped natural selection and sexual selection.

Instead of only the best hunter surving, everyone got together and started planting and sharing the crops so everyone could survive. Bye bye natural selection.

And the institution of marriage took away women’s ability to act on their hypergamy when choosing who to reproduce with. Bye bye sexual selection.

The only reason humans have become taller in recent years is because of better nutrition and the only reason people are “smarter”, is because of better education. As far as genes go, we were a superior species thousands of years ago. Studies show that we may have had a higher average iq back then.

The sexual revolution has reignited the long overdue sexual selection that humanity has been avoiding through social norms for the past millennia.

Our generation is the first one to have to deal with this in literally thousands of years. Many will suffer but this is how evolution works, the final result will be a more evolved species.


----------



## Deleted member 9426 (Sep 19, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Humans have devolved.
> 
> That’s what happens when the best genes stop being selected for, and everyone gets to reproduce. The species degenerates.
> 
> ...


Brutallll most of society today would be fucked in the wild and cucked by true chads and things like the sexual revolution indeed show sexual selection becoming more rampant. Nature is a cruel mistress.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 19, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Humans have devolved.
> 
> That’s what happens when the best genes stop being selected for, and everyone gets to reproduce. The species degenerates.
> 
> ...



Why do you worship Mother Nature though? Women are Mother Nature personified, and look how worthless they are.


----------



## lutte (Sep 19, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Humans have devolved.
> 
> That’s what happens when the best genes stop being selected for, and everyone gets to reproduce. The species degenerates.
> 
> ...


True but the main reason we’ve devolved is agriculture


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 19, 2020)

lutte said:


> True but the main reason we’ve devolved is agriculture


Exactly, the more herbivore an animal is, the more inferior.

Look at all the grazing animals such as a cows and deer… they are dumb as fuck, all they need to do to survive is to eat grass on the ground, it doesn’t get any easier than that.

Now look at wolves and jaguars… Predators need to hunt with strength, speed, strategy… that’s why they become a superior species.

It is through adversity that comes strength.

Carnivores are superior to herbivores in just about anything.

Why haven’t plants evolved the ability to think and walk? Because they don’t need to, all they need to do is sunbathe and they are fine. The way they “feed” makes any improvement unnecessary and that’s why they stay inferior.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Sep 19, 2020)

I would not care tbh. If every woman was equally good looking too I would be guaranteed a good looking girlfriend. Looks are all men care about let us be real other variables do not really matter to men


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 19, 2020)

this thread is too high iq for this forum im mirin


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 19, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> Bullshit. how the fuck do you know that? Did you tested it no? The room with full of chads an girls. The girls will like everyone in room. They will not try to look for who has a third dick or something.



not sure if srs...it's because they know that everyone value is already super high. in a world when EVERYONE IS ''GOOD LOOKING''
the psychology of the attraction would be different, when it no longer matters (no real value) that's the whole point of the discussion.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 20, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> this thread is too high iq for this forum im mirin


Put this shit on best of the best


----------



## reptiles (Sep 21, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Shut the fuck up you low iq autists, you clearly don't know how evolution works.
> If everyone becomes good looking then nobody is good looking, just like if everyone can run on two legs then nobody has an advantage no more, even if back in the days the ones who could stand on two legs were seen as superior.
> If everyone becomes gl then the FACE will stop matter and women would start judge on other dimorphic charateristics like height, dick size, muscle mass ecc...and we would still have incels because creating hierarchies is part of every fucking animal nature and evolution ensures that only the best in that particular environment will reproduce.
> Women will never be as polygamous as men, even if everyone is Chad, because it's against their nature, and their job is to ensure that the species will evolve by carefully selecting who to breed with.




<<Shut the fuck up you low iq autists, you clearly don't know how evolution works. <<

Well neither do you eugenics is not only practical it's trivial don't speak on shit you have no clue on either and you pretend you do. The reason last time it failed was cause it was based more on race rather than looks or intelligence.


>>If everyone becomes good looking then nobody is good looking, just like if everyone can run on two legs then nobody has an advantage no more, even if back in the days the ones who could stand on two legs were seen as superior.<<

Okay true Looks is distributed on a bell shaped curve most are in the median some people are at the ugly end others are at the pretty end of the scale. Since within any bell curve there is the top 10 percent of men you could select them to breed with higher tier normie women to produce women this way the males always mog the females on average and you could get stacy to produce males. 

What does this do ? well it creates a whole new bell curve genes don't regress back they are constantly improving this is just how selective breeding works so on this whole new bell curve you will get people who look much better on average relative to us and since the women on average are looking worse guess what that means for males ? no more inceldom. 

Hyper-gamy only works on 1 end cause 1 gender mogs the other on average which is true for women they fit the golden ratio better then men on average this makes sense though as historically women were selected for looks.

>>If everyone becomes gl then the FACE will stop matter and women would start judge on other dimorphic charateristics like height, dick size, muscle mass ecc...and we would still have incels because creating hierarchies is part of every fucking animal nature and evolution ensures that only the best in that particular environment will reproduce. <<

Nope not always your confusing natural selection with sexual selection today most people aren't dying so the need to adapt or die is fading out in some sense with our species and sexual selection of what your suggesting only occurs if 1 gender mogs the other if the males mog this doesn't happen.


>>Women will never be as polygamous as men, even if everyone is Chad, because it's against their nature, and their job is to ensure that the species will evolve by carefully selecting who to breed with.>>

This is a cope as well men want to breed women don't they prefer females over other males I hypothesis there is a dormant gay gene within most females today and that's only steadily rising nothing we do can stop it the only way is to get the best looking so the gayness ends.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 21, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Also genetic recombination will produce subhumans here and there all the time.




Relative to the parents looks true but it will always fall under something better than the average if the parent is a chad.


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 21, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Shut the fuck up you low iq autists, you clearly don't know how evolution works.
> If everyone becomes good looking then nobody is good looking, just like if everyone can run on two legs then nobody has an advantage no more, even if back in the days the ones who could stand on two legs were seen as superior.
> If everyone becomes gl then the FACE will stop matter and women would start judge on other dimorphic charateristics like height, dick size, muscle mass ecc...and we would still have incels because creating hierarchies is part of every fucking animal nature and evolution ensures that only the best in that particular environment will reproduce.
> Women will never be as polygamous as men, even if everyone is Chad, because it's against their nature, and their job is to ensure that the species will evolve by carefully selecting who to breed with.


@Gosick


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 21, 2020)

0Ace0 said:


> I dont mind dimorphic choosing :}


Same. I would slay if women didn't care about face so fucking much.


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 21, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Same. I would slay if women didn't care about face so fucking much.


Actually they'd be more picky in that case


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 21, 2020)

Sweetie who hurt you

Tehe 

Don't you all know everyone has theboitebitks to be good looking? 

First you need to mew, be confident and be left wing and drink lots of water, don't forget showering and watch movies with female leads sweetie


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 22, 2020)

*What do you think will happen when 80% of men realise that they can't get laid and have run out of copes?*


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 22, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> *What do you think will happen when 80% of men realise that they can't get laid and have run out of copes?*


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 22, 2020)

If everyone was chad then confidence would matter lol


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 22, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> If everyone was chad then confidence would matter lol


If everyone is chad then no-one is chad


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 22, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> If everyone is chad then no-one is chad


Ok semanticcel

If everyone looked the same then confidence would matter.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Sep 22, 2020)

The funny thing is many of the so-called chads have protected sex with a lot of random sluts and become extremely jaded and bitter at society and end up childless while the average looking provider usually manage to get a wife and reproduce.


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 22, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Ok semanticcel
> 
> If everyone looked the same then confidence would matter.


Wrong again bucko, the goalposts for looks would just move higher


----------



## lutte (Sep 22, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> *What do you think will happen when 80% of men realise that they can't get laid and have run out of copes?*


Normies will never stop coping. Cope finds a way


----------

